# My Bottles



## PopBottle (May 6, 2006)

I don't have many bottles, But here is a few of the ones I have.





 coke bottle /columbus oh.


----------



## PopBottle (May 6, 2006)

Right to Left
 Dr.MS Thacher Worm syrup

 Sloan's N&B Liniment
 Dr,E.S Sloan. Boston

 Mrs.Stewart's-Bluing

 DR.W.B. Caldwell's-SYRUP PEPSIN

 P.Schille-Columbus Oh.


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

Nice bottles Tom. Great Coke. Now all you need is to take time to dig a bunch more.


----------



## PopBottle (May 7, 2006)

*You are right, reading all these posts about you all getting out there and hitting pay dirt sure gets you going, I mentioned in a earlier post about finding some bottles about twenty years ago, This place where I found the bottles was right behind a building that was suppose to have been the first doctor's office in this area and there was a Huge garbage pile behind the building and I got that doc,K bottle and a couple of real old whisky bottles outta there and they were just about on top of the pile, I went back there a couple years ago and they had bulldozed the area and new houses were everywhere.I wished I would have went back sooner and dug into that pile.*


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

Yeap, You gotta diggum when and where you find them or they will surely get gone.


----------

